# Is this standing seam valley wrong?



## metalrooffan (Nov 4, 2020)

I just got an expensive standing seam metal roof installed (24 gauge galvalume with Kynar paint). 
After watching some installation videos online from expert installers, I noticed that my valley details are different. 

The installers inserted the panel pieces straight into what seems like a little groove installed on top of the valley pan. 

What I've seen online is that the standing seam panels get bent over at the end and then tucked into an offset cleat, similar to what is done at the roof bott







om, where the panel is hooked into the drip edge.

Maybe what I have is an acceptable installation. I have no clue. The installers seemed knowledgeable and walked me over every detail. It didn't seem like they were in doubt about their methods.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

If that is correct, that is a system I've never seen. Do you know the manufacturer? They should have some info on line you (and me) could check.


----------



## metalrooffan (Nov 4, 2020)

I only know that the company got their metal from United Steel Supply. I looked on their website and did not see any installation recommendation. The valleys, caps and, I assume also this channel they used, came from them as well. The panels were roll formed on site with a machine.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

metalrooffan said:


> I only know that the company got their metal from United Steel Supply. I looked on their website and did not see any installation recommendation. The valleys, caps and, I assume also this channel they used, came from them as well. The panels were roll formed on site with a machine.


Sorry I can't help more then, hopefully another user will chime in with the correct info. I can reccomend another forum to ask in, has more traffic than here.


----------



## metalrooffan (Nov 4, 2020)

roofermann said:


> Sorry I can't help more then, hopefully another user will chime in with the correct info. I can reccomend another forum to ask in, has more traffic than here.


Rooferman, which forum is that? I would love to know. thank you!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

metalrooffan said:


> Rooferman, which forum is that? I would love to know. thank you!


Sent you a PM with the link


----------



## Oasis5129 (Dec 18, 2020)

metalrooffan said:


> I just got an expensive standing seam metal roof installed (24 gauge galvalume with Kynar paint).
> After watching some installation videos online from expert installers, I noticed that my valley details are different.
> 
> The installers inserted the panel pieces straight into what seems like a little groove installed on top of the valley pan.
> ...


It’s my opinion that’s a incorrect detail. All seams should transition under termination flashing on roof to wall details. The valleys is also incorrect. #oasisconstructiongroup, #seattle


----------



## OldNBroken (Apr 20, 2019)

In 37 years I have never seen that detail. You have described the correct detail in your post so I don't have to waste ink re-itterating that. Yes, the second picture is basically industry standard.

What's the point of the valley if half the water is going to get diverted before it gets to it

The rest of it looks to be a very neat clean job. Would have to see if they have a detail drawing for that valley assembly. Could be something in the detail we can't see.


----------

